# Dedicated CNG conversion for 2014-2016 1.8L and 1.4L



## highmarker (Jul 27, 2015)

Here is a company that has EPA certification on a natural gas conversion for 2014 - 2016 Cruze for the 1.8L and 1.4L.

2014 Chevy Cruze 1.8L | Crazy Diamond Performance

May I remind you that these conversions are dedicated, meaning that they would remove the gasoline tank and install a natural gas tank.

Any thoughts? Takers?


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I looked into this for the 2012 that I have. When I contacted a local upfitter for a Bifuel estimate I was given nearly $10,000 dollars. Given the miles per gallon of the Cruze being naturally >30 mpg, the payback was close to 10 years.

I think Utah may have a state rebate for a conversion, here in Minnesota CNG was just making an entrance with Kwik Trip before the recent oil bust.

Based on your experience what's a conversion cost? Maybe the 2003 Silverado came from GM with the kit allready installed. I know the 2014 Impala could be ordered from GM as a Bi-Fuel Vehicle.

I wonder how many fleets bought them.

Maybe I'm just in the wrong part of the country for alternative fuels. We've got plenty of Ethanol up here, but most people don't see a benefit to that either. Lower MPG, and higher operating cost per mile typically.


----------



## highmarker (Jul 27, 2015)

carbon02,

Yes, Utah has a state rebate that helps offset the cost of the conversion. The conversion does cost around $5 - $10k, depending on the system and size of CNG tank. The biggest contributors to the cost are the EPA certification and the CNG tank itself.

Yes, my '03 Silverado is an OEM CNG system.

With gasoline prices the way they are now, I don't know why anybody would convert to CNG. In Utah (where CNG prices typically are one of the cheapest in the country), CNG prices are about $1.60/GGE and gasoline is about $1.65/gallon.

I owned an '03 Cavalier that was also an OEM bi-fuel (gasoline and CNG). It threw a rod last summer, so I ended up buying a '14 CTD. My fuel economy is way better at 55 mpg and $1.89/gallon diesel, than 30 mpgge and $1.60/gge CNG.

FYI, Honda only made at most 2,000 Civic Natural Gas cars per year until they canned it in 2015.


----------

